# New Poulan at Costco $700 24" B&S 305c OHV



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Costco has a 24" Briggs OHV 305cc Poulan for $700 plus sales tax. I know it's a MTD but for a 305! That's hard to beat. And on a 24"! May be a throwing machine.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

They had one that was a Husqvarna with that engine, is the one your talking about gray and the top edges of the bucket have angles on it, if so that’s not a MTD.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

hard to beat those specs but just like alot of the blowers in this range it will fall apart i just dont see the body and all the surrounding parts holding up.


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

This is at RENO DEPOT
https://www.renodepot.com/en/2-stag...fHZGHJyulf0PCHTplocNU6Q5Qj5gjZzYaAsKjEALw_wcB


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

husky owns poulan. Brands | Husqvarna Group


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

Poulan is owned by Husqvarna Group.


----------

